# Dodge Ram Dual Battery Setup



## dodge rammin

I am intending on setting up my 96 Dodge Ram 1500 v8 with dual batteries before winter. Has anybody else done this already? I have ordered the tray for the diesel ram and it fits right in, and have gotten two new batteries. I am unsure on whether or not I need to install an isolator between the two batts or not. If anyone has any pictures or recommendations they would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jkitterman

You will want to wire them in parallel. No isolator is used. Why did you want that?


----------



## SnoFarmer

You can do a search in the Dodge thread.. lol this one.

cheek this thread out if you need any more pics let me know I will see what I can do.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=35280http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=33256&highlight=isolatorhttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=31022&highlight=isolator


----------



## dodge rammin

Thanks for the info - it is much appreciated!


----------



## fourspeedfish

looking to do this also...what did the tray run u at the stealer


----------



## glenspot

I thought about doing this with my 98 Ram 1500....but instead went out and bought a battery with the most AMPS i could find....I think i got a 1000 CCA...

Never had a problem again... and run some serious halogen lights when plowing... dual rotator, 4 55w backup lights and 2 55w lights that illuminate the sides....

It was a heck of a lot cheaper than the 2 battery setup... but..I, too would be interested in how this works out for you.


----------



## dodge_dude

Iam running two 13in semi truck batteries 1500cca each with no isolator in parallel my 2001 1500 will post post pics soon


----------



## HD61CUIN

just don't forget to upgrade the alternator...


----------



## dodge rammin

Well I got everything installed and it works well, much more power to the plow than just single battery. The tray, battery hold down, and all the necessary hardware from the dealer was about $80, the cables were $38 from NAPA, and the batteries were $132 from Interstate battery. Let me know if anyone has questions, I will try to post pictures soon. Thanks for all the advice from everyone!


----------



## justme-

Run the biggest battery you can find AND run dualls for electro plows. a single 1000cca battery is not equivelent to 2 800's.... It's better than a single 800 (stock battery for the 1500's was 770 I think) but not equivelent. You need to buy a battery with the longest reserve capacity for plowing, not the highest CCA. CCA is power to start the truck, reserve capacity is how long the battery will put out power- more plates means more reserve. You're not worried about initial current draw ( which is cca) for running rotators and plow hydraulics but rather making sure the power drawn over the hours you're useing them can be maintained.


Interstate has a nice 1000 CCA high reserve battery I highly reccomend. Running 2 in my CTD.

ALSO- very important- you need 2 identical batteries when running dual setups- buy 2 brand new ones. As batteries age they break down and charge differently so adding a new one to an old one will affect how the system charges. A mismatch in charge rate (also caused by 2 different cca/capacities/brands... etc) can cause a battery to burn up or take out the alt.

There's alot of opinions on dual setups but the facts are readily available from any battery manufacturer or heavy equipment mechanic who works in dual setups regularly.


----------

